# California and ebikes - where it is ok for State/Municipal controlled areas



## bigbasin (Sep 10, 2016)

New e-bike law passes in California | PeopleForBikes

The link above includes a chart about where ebikes are ok, based on class.

You may want to consider printing out the chart for your wallet in case an uninformed person challenges you.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Just a FYI, that chart only references Class 1-4 bike paths & lanes, not singletrack. Not that anyone you are likely to meet knows what those are.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Harryman said:


> Just a FYI, that chart only references Class 1-4 bike paths & lanes, not singletrack. Not that anyone you are likely to meet knows what those are.


^^ Exactly. The only people that would probably "challenge" an e-bike rider on Class 1-4 bike lanes would be a very bored police officer. Based on what I've seen in the coastal city I live in, the police have ZERO interest in e-bikes anyway. E-bikes are everywhere down here. I see them on every "road" ride I do which is usually twice a week for around 70 miles, both on designated bike paths and bikes lanes along Coast Hwy.


----------



## ImaBum (Jun 1, 2014)

The only people who will be bothering you in person is morons who think an e-bike is a motorcycle and should be in motocross races. 

Thanks for the link. It's helpful. I gave up my end. I just ride wherever I feel like it now. Too much effort to debate or even care. I'm just out to enjoy my bike. Ride on!


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

ImaBum said:


> The only people who will be bothering you in person is morons who think an e-bike is a motorcycle and should be in motocross races.
> 
> Thanks for the link. It's helpful. I gave up my end. I just ride wherever I feel like it now. Too much effort to debate or even care. I'm just out to enjoy my bike. Ride on!


I like that! Just go ride while these knuckleheads whine. I rode a killer forest trail and ran into a ranger. He didn't say anything about my levo, in fact he kinda liked it.

as for thinking an e bike is a motorcycle? LOL perhaps I should bring my dirt bike out and give a demonstration regarding the difference.


----------



## rider95 (Mar 30, 2016)

mojoronnie said:


> I like that! Just go ride while these knuckleheads whine. I rode a killer forest trail and ran into a ranger. He didn't say anything about my levo, in fact he kinda liked it.
> 
> as for thinking an e bike is a motorcycle? LOL perhaps I should bring my dirt bike out and give a demonstration regarding the difference.


Yeah I have found the same reaction from the park rangers I have encountered and other riders every now and then I will get a look from one the MT Bike god as he unloads his carbon toy from his $60,000 suv all dressed in his racing gear .


----------



## ImaBum (Jun 1, 2014)

I have yet to run into a snobby biker in the parking lot or trail head. 

But it'll be a shock when I roll up with my $50k SUV, $650 bike rack unloading a $100 walmart fat tire bike!!! Plus my slightly dirty white DC shoes, jeans and a nice but somewhat ragged shirt. 


I really am excited to see some reactions tho with my new bike rack. Ordered a Kuat NV 2.0 and boy does it look pretty!! And my $100 walmart bike will look awesome on it, I'm sure!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

bigbasin said:


> New e-bike law passes in California | PeopleForBikes
> 
> The link above includes a chart about where ebikes are ok, based on class.
> 
> You may want to consider printing out the chart for your wallet in case an uninformed person challenges you.


Make sure YOU'RE informed before doing that though - what Harry pointed out holds true, so learn what constitutes a bike "path" or "lane" according to the DMV. They're not typically what are considered 'trails' in the mountain bike sense of the word.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Just an FYI, it only applies within the state of California on CA State managed land. Doesn't apply to USFS lands YET!

But with the American Disabilities Act, USFS lands may actually be fair game too...You gotta prove that you have a disability though.

*This eliminates the "No Motorized Vehicle" signage argument:*

"This bill would delete the latter definition of a "motorized bicycle." The bill would define an "electric bicycle" as a bicycle with fully operable pedals and an electric motor of less than 750 watts, and would create 3 classes of electric bicycles, as specified."

*The part of the analysis (voted unanimously by the assembly) talks about the "OFF ROAD" portion of the new law:*

"7) Prohibited the operation of a Class 3 electric bicycle on a bicycle path or trail, bikeway, bicycle lane, equestrian trail, or hiking or recreational trail, unless it is within or adjacent to a roadway or unless the local authority or the governing body of a public agency having jurisdiction over such path or trail permits such operation.

8) Authorized local authorities and public agencies with jurisdiction over bicycle paths or trails, equestrian trails, or hiking or recreational trails to prohibit the operation of Class 1 and Class 2 electric bicycles on that path or trail."


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

ADA covers pretty much anywhere but Wilderness AFAIK (and even there you can take powered wheelchairs). 

Side note though - ADA rules DO NOT apply to trails that have a primary designation other than hiking. So, designated mountain bike trails are exempt, as are designated equestrian trails. 

You may need to do some research so to fully understand the distinctions between 'designated' and 'managed' trail uses to fully understand how this works if you are looking to utilize ADA OPMD exemptions for trail use in certain places. In a nutshell, a trail can have only one 'designated' use, but can have multiple 'managed' uses. One way were were able to make sure we would never have to allow someone to demand access to our trails on an ATV per the ADA was to make sure they were designated "bicycle" trails rather than "hiking" trails. Not sure how 'mulit-use' ties in - I can find out though; have had some very informative conversations with the head national trails guy from the ADA in the past.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

@slapheadmofo

Thanks for pointing that out man!


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah, it's kind of weird set-up. 
I got a crash course in it when some HOHs were throwing everything they could against the wall trying to ban bikes locally. They were trying to say that if we didn't build our trails to handicapped accessible standards that it was illegal to build them at all. Had to prove otherwise to a bunch of local boards and LMs. The OPMD conversation was ancillary to some other stuff, but very interesting.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

HOH'S ? Hoes? HO'S?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Hateful Old Hikers.

It was pretty ugly. A dirty old hippy once pooped in the middle of our trail. True story.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Ahhh, got it. Once had an older hiker try to get me off "wait for it" the designated bike loop a big park just outside of Boston. Including blocking the trail with his hiking stick and threatening me with it. After I broke his stick against a tree and telling him there aren't any witnesses in these woods right now, he seemed to come around. Right on the tree was a bike pic with" designated bike loop" sign.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

leeboh said:


> Ahhh, got it. Once had an older hiker try to get me off "wait for it" the designated bike loop a big park just outside of Boston. Including blocking the trail with his hiking stick and threatening me with it. After I broke his stick against a tree and telling him there aren't any witnesses in these woods right now, he seemed to come around. Right on the tree was a bike pic with" designated bike loop" sign.


Lucky it wasn't V anderman, he would have stabbed you.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Wow, that ADA exemption changes things for my planned trip to Tahoe!

I'll call the Truckee, Ca USFS office again to confirm access to Hole in the Ground


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

I swear I saw that there's actually been a fairly recent development as far as clarifying that e-bikes are a legitimate OPMD per ADA guidelines. Might want to search around a little; should be able to find it.

I always figured they qualified in the first place, but never hurts to have solid back-up.
If you haven't ever checked this page out, you should too.

QUESTIONS and ANSWERS on Department of Justice Rule on Other Power Driven Mobility Devices


----------



## mojoronnie (Feb 26, 2012)

slapheadmofo said:


> Hateful Old Hikers.
> 
> It was pretty ugly. A dirty old hippy once pooped in the middle of our trail. True story.


What's wrong with a dirty old hippy?


----------

